# 2011 Cruze - No Audio/Radio/Screen Black



## krazykurty (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey guys,

I have a 2011 Cruze and have owned it just under 2 years. No issues until a couple months ago when all of a sudden my radio and screen stopped working, and no audio when turn signals are on. 

I had the issues for a couple weeks, then the weather warmed up here in Canada, and the problem went away for a week before the cold returned and so did the issue. This is my second winter with the vehicle and first time seeing this problem. I was driving to work today and the radio screen decided to flash on and off a few times but remained off.

I have checked every single fuse and found no issues. I have checked and cleaned all my ground connections and recently just changed the negative battery cable and still the problem persists. 

Any recommendations?? 

I'm going to try and reset the memory and see if that helps.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

krazykurty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 2011 Cruze and have owned it just under 2 years. No issues until a couple months ago when all of a sudden my radio and screen stopped working, and no audio when turn signals are on.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

It sounds like a power supply issue. Sometimes the connections under/in between the fuse box, the portion that needs to be removed when the battery is changed, can start to corrode. I am not saying this is the issue, but it is a distinct possibility. That might be the cause of intermittent power. You could read at the fuse in the cabin to see if power is there before tearing it apart though.


----------

